# A little different call from RH



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I finished this little guy Today. It is different than my usual calls. I was just messing around and came up with this. Osage Orange is the wood. It is an open reed distress call. Makes all kinds of distress sounds. $10 Shipped to the lower 48. Outside the lower check with me and we can figure it out. PM me if you would like to own it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like a neat little call Rick. What's it wrapped with ?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Tom. It is waxed string.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes I am SG. I turned the calls yesterday for the PT add campaign. I am still waiting for the first coat of finish to dry on those. I have a friend working on a logo. Hopefully she will be done early his week.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I like it!! Way to go Rick, I know what you mean just messing around. Thats when I have my most fun turning and how I got my keychain calls. Keep it up.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Yes I am SG. I turned the calls yesterday for the PT add campaign. I am still waiting for the first coat of finish to dry on those. I have a friend working on a logo. Hopefully she will be done early his week.


That's great to hear Rick. I like it. Look forward to your logo too. Who would have thought the hobby would go this way.









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Ed. It was fun to make. I was wanting to make something a little different. Dare I say homemade looking. LOL I think it was a good blend. And it sounds good too! (Can I say that?)


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

bones44 said:


> That's great to hear Rick. I like it. Look forward to your logo too. Who would have thought the hobby would go this way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not me for sure Tom. I am loving every minute of it though. I spend every free minute I have doing it. Lots of great call making brains around here to pick also. It really helped my learning curve. You should see my notebook. My pencil nearly caught fire while trying to take it all down. And there is still so much more to learn!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL I bet ! That's the beauty of many guys here being afforded the option to learn from some great people !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A little sound BITE.

View attachment string bandit.wav


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good sounding call, thats for sure.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ed. I really like it. If no one wants it. It will be on my lanyard for sure.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well if I needed a call (LOL) I would buy it


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It is summer. Probably not too many guys thinking about predator hunting right now.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Thanks Ed.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A couple more. Can you guys tell I am having fun testing out the new recording setup tonight? LOL

View attachment tied up pup.wav

View attachment birdonwire.wav

View attachment bitty bunny.wav


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

What is your recording setup?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL now don't laugh. It is a $9 Logitech mic (Taget), a foam ball for a filter (also Target), freeware goldwav software. okay you can laugh.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!! Good Sounds Rick------Thanks for sharing---sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you SB


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

not laughing, I will look at the goldwav software. Thanks


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It is really easy to use and free. I think you will like it. http://www.goldwave.com/


----------

